# Hawthorne Comet??



## St.Peter (Dec 5, 2020)

I believe this bike to be a Hawthorne Comet. (Any info on that would be appreciated.) It will be going through a rebuild as soon as I complete a few other projects but hopefully before the spring. I just picked up a rack for it (not on the bike) and did get a chance to bolt on the chain guard, thanks Shawn and the fork. The rack I have for it is like the one in the third photo.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 5, 2020)

Nice bike.
Obviously, it has newer paint and was nicely refurbished at some time, perhaps with a mixture of parts; maybe not(?).
The star chain ring sprocket appears to be a Snyder-Rollfast, that DP Harris used on their economy models at one time; I believe that Montgomery Ward more typically sold bikes with somewhat Hawthorne-unique chain rings, most of the time.  The frame looks Snyder too, and post war with the forward-facing rear forks; the serial number should date it.
The springer fork assemblage, (with cotter pins and 2 major pieces), looks like the improved 1948-51 patent by CWC.
I believe that there were some MW Hawthorne bicycles sold with both Snyder and CWC parts, but I forget when, or the details.
I believe that MW may also have been a leader in moving from drop stands to simpler kick stands.


----------



## St.Peter (Dec 5, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Nice bike.
> Obviously, it has newer paint and was refurbished at some time, perhaps with a mixture of parts(?).
> The star chain ring sprocket appears to be a Snyder-Rollfast, that DP Harris used on their economy models at one time; the frame looks Snyder too, and post war with the forward-facing rear forks ends.
> The springer fork assemblage, (with cotter pins and 2 major pieces), looks like the 1948-51 patent by CWC.
> I believe that there were some MW Hawthorne bicycles sold with both Snyder and CWC parts, but I forget when or the details.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 5, 2020)

The sealed beam headlight is the same as on my 1953 Hawthorne.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 5, 2020)

that is one very nice custom paint job that someone did.best to just leave the bike alone the way it is.you can tell that the paint job was no rattle can job.


----------



## Sun311usa (Dec 11, 2020)

St.Peter said:


> I believe this bike to be a Hawthorne Comet. (Any info on that would be appreciated.) It will be going through a rebuild as soon as I complete a few other projects but hopefully before the spring. I just picked up a rack for it (not on the bike) and did get a chance to bolt on the chain guard, thanks Shawn and the fork. The rack I have for it is like the one in the third photo.
> 
> View attachment 1312284
> 
> View attachment 1312285View attachment 1312290


----------



## the tinker (Dec 11, 2020)

Weren't the Comets only 47-48-49?  Here's a 48 I had, that was 100% original.  I repainted it, matching original colors and exactly matching graphics, Grey, red, with orange inset on tank. Had Ward's "Riverside" tires on it. Smooth riding bike. Paint had surface rust in it, that's why I repainted it. Chain ring is original, but re-chromed. [Stem and bars were replaced.]


----------



## St.Peter (Dec 11, 2020)

the tinker said:


> Weren't the Comets only 47-48-49?  Here's a 48 I had, that was 100% original.  I repainted it, matching original colors and exactly matching graphics, Grey, red, with orange inset on tank. Had Ward's "Riverside" tires on it. Smooth riding bike. Paint had surface rust in it, that's why I repainted it. Chain ring is original, but re-chromed. [Stem and bars were replaced.]View attachment 1317397



That is an awesome bike


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 22, 2020)

I believe mine is a 1939 Comet, but the paint was custom when I found it at a yard sale.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 22, 2020)

Sorry, I should’ve looked it up before I posted it. Looks like it’s a 1940-41.
Thanks for info,
Jon


----------

